# PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?



## JanJake (26. November 2017)

*PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Hallo, 

da ich leider mit meinem PC umziehen musst, habe ich mir eine WLAN Karte gekauft. Erst einmal was günstiges, sollte reichen. 

TP-Link TL-WN881ND WL300MBit PCIe - Netzwerkkarten WLAN PCIe | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Dachte ich zumindest!

Selber haben wir hier eine 50k Leitung von der Telekom. Soweit läuft die auch, vorher mit Kabel kam auch immer alles an, aber jetzt mit der WLAN Karte, gerade einmal 30k, wobei die Karte mit 300Mbit angegeben ist, klar schafft die das eh nicht alles, aber gerade einmal 10% von dem was Nennleistung ist? Kommt mir etwas sehr arg wenig vor! 

Hat wer eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Als Router haben wir eine Fritzbox 7430.


----------



## Abductee (26. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Die maximal angegebene Werte sind Laborwerte exkl. Overhead wenn du direkt neben dem Router stehst.
Miss mal die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit auf vernünftigen Weg, unabhängig vom Internet.
Kopier mal eine Datei von einem anderen Rechner auf deinen.


----------



## JanJake (26. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die maximal angegebene Werte sind Laborwerte exkl. Overhead wenn du direkt neben dem Router stehst.
> Miss mal die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit auf vernünftigen Weg, unabhängig vom Internet.
> Kopier mal eine Datei von einem anderen Rechner auf deinen.



Das die angegeben Werte nichts mit dem Realen Wert zu tun haben, weiß ich, sonst würden die auch nichts mehr verkaufen wären die auch nur im Ansatz ehrlich!  

Mir geht es primär um das Internet, von Rechner auf Rechner kopiere ich so nie etwas. Haben eben eine 50K Leitung was für mich auch schon arg wenig ist, aber was solls, mehr geht hier leider nicht. Daher würde ich die halt schon gerne so nutzen. 

Und das Glück wie ein Kumpel von mir, der hin und wieder mit seiner 50K Leistung mal eben mit fast 100MB/s lädt, habe ich leider nie.  

Wenn man da nichts einstellen kann, welche günstige Netzwerkkarte wäre zu empfehlen? 

Dabei wäre mir egal ob über USB, PCI(brauch ich auch noch eine) oder PCI-E.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Die Fritzbox hat nur 2,4 Ghz Wlan mit maximal (!) 450 Mbit

Die 300 Mbit Karte ist ein Witz, mit wieviel ist sie effektiv verbunden ?

Abhilfe: Vernünftige Wlan Karte und vernüftiger Wlan Router.

Wenn der Router nicht allzuweit vom PC entfernt ist, ist das 5Ghz Netz zu empfehlen.

Kam dabei mit meiner Fritzbox 7490 und T8E AC1750 TP Link Adapter auf 866 Mbit, obwohl der Router nur 5m Luftlinie entfernt war.

Aus den 866 Mbit wurden dann knapp 40 MB/s

Alternativ für dich: DLAN.


----------



## JanJake (26. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Wie weit ist der Router vom PC weg? Keine Ahnung, schätze aber mal so 5m Luftlinie werden das sein, vielleicht auch 6. Also nicht so weit weg. 

Bin was WLAN angeht der absolute DAU, wenn es nämlich möglich ist, versuche ich es nicht zu nutzen. 

Mein Laptop und Handy haben keine Probleme, bei beiden kommt alles an wie es soll mit 50mbit.

Kann der Router denn überhaupt 5GHz?


----------



## Chinaquads (26. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Deine Fritzbox kann keine 5Ghz. Nur 2,4 Ghz. Mit maximal 450 Mbit.


----------



## JanJake (27. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Okay, dann werde ich mich wohl oder übel nach einer anderen WLan Karte umsehen müssen.


----------



## Matusalem (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Eine andere WLAN Karte wird Dir eventuell auch nicht viel weiterhelfen. 

Folgend eine kurze Rechnung. 300 MBit/s brutto werden bei 2,4GHz WLAN mit maximaler Modulation, 40MHz Kanalbreite und 2x2 MIMO erreicht.
Bei moderater bis starker WLAN Nutzung in der Nachbarschaft werden üblicherweise die 40MHz Kanalbreite nicht genutzt. Damit bleiben noch 150MBit/s übrig.

Wenn der Router und/oder die WLAN Karte es nicht schaffen auf 2 WLAN Streams (2x2 MIMO) zu synchronisieren, dann bleiben noch 75 MBit/s brutto übrig.

Als Faustregel kann man jetzt die 75 MBit/s durch 2 teilen, damit liegt netto (das was Du siehst) die Datenrate bei um die 35 MBit/s.

Was kannst Du tun:
1) Du kannst versuchen die Antennen der WLAN Karte etwas anders auszurichten, damit der MIMO Empfang evtl. doch noch zustande kommt.
2) Wenn der PC in der gedachten Linie zwischen WLAN Antennen und Fritz!Box steht, kannst Du den PC etwas wenden, damit die Antennen frei Richtung Fritz!Box zeigen.
3) Wenn die Fritz!Box an einem für WLAN ungünstigen Platz steht, dann kannst Du versuchen diesen zu optimieren.
4) Wenn es kaum Konkurrenz durch WLANs in der Nachbarschaft gibt, dann kannst du 40MHz Kanalbreite durch eine Einstellung in der Fritz!Box erzwingen. Doch Achtung, das hilft nur wenn es wirklich kaum WLAN Konkurrenz gibt, sonst kann diese Einstellung auch kontraproduktive Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## JanJake (29. November 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich einmal testen. 

Bin in Sachen WLAN eben nicht so Fit und habe mich damit auch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. 

Also zwischendurch habe ich keine Probleme, da kommt meine volle Internet Leitung an. Meist am Tage komme ich nicht über 30Mbit hinaus. 

WLAN Netze inkl meinem habe ich 10 in der Liste die mein PC empfangen kann. Bester empfang kommt klar von mir. Ich werde es mal versuchen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCI-E WLAN Karte empfängt nicht mit voller Bandbreite?*

Bei optimalem Empfang sollten der einer 300 MBit WLAN Karte praktisch 10MB/sec rauskommen, also 80MBit/sec.. Wobei WLAN da häufiger herumzickt und man sich nie sicher sein kann.


----------

